# Maignan sostituito in nazionale per un problema al polpaccio sinistro



## davidedl (22 Settembre 2022)

Problema al polpopaccio per Mike Maignan. Il
Portiere ha accusato in pó di dolore ed è stato sostituito durante Francia Austria


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Settembre 2022)

Ma che diavolo sta succedendo??????


----------



## marktom87 (22 Settembre 2022)

Cazzate tutti precauzionali


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

il caro vecchio Milan rottame


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il caro vecchio Milan rottame


Si è fatto male in Nazionale, non a Mianello.

E' tornato Lukaku in Italia, si vede.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si è fatto male in Nazionale, non a Mianello.
> 
> E' tornato Lukaku in Italia, si vede.


anno scorso uguale

In questo periodo mille infortuni, nuovi acquisti scarsi, ci è costato champions e a momenti il campionato

Speriamo non siano gravi


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2022)

che tristezza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Settembre 2022)

#Etutonormaleh


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

domanda bruttissima... ma eventualmente in champion chi va come riserva? Solo Jungdal?


----------



## marktom87 (22 Settembre 2022)

Ma c’è qualche immagine di come è uscito 
Può esssre una contrattura


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2022)

che cancro ste nazionali, le odio.


----------



## Kayl (22 Settembre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Ma c’è qualche immagine di come è uscito
> Può esssre una contrattura


È stato sostituito nell'intervallo, non a gara in corso, questo fa pensare a una cosa lieve, altrimenti sarebbe uscito subito.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> È stato sostituito nell'intervallo, non a gara in corso, questo fa pensare a una cosa lieve, altrimenti sarebbe uscito subito.


Ora ridillo di nuovo, magari ti convinci che sia cosi  

L'altro giorno di Theo si diceva "ha corso fino al 99 esimo, non è nulla"


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2022)

come fa a farsi male un portiere che è sempre fermo ahahaha impossibile.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> domanda bruttissima... ma eventualmente in champion chi va come riserva? Solo Jungdal?



Qualsiasi primavera può andare in panca...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Settembre 2022)

Che due palle,basta,io mi sono rotto. Ciao ci vediamo l'anno prossimo.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Problema al polpopaccio per Mike Maignan.
> Il rossonero è stato sostituito durante Francia Austria



.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Problema al polpopaccio per Mike Maignan.
> Il rossonero è stato sostituito durante Francia Austria


Mamma Allegri che gufata ci hai piantato..
Ora abbiamo indisponibili 
Maignan 
Calabria 
Theo
Tonali
Origi 
Rebic


----------



## ilPresidente (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mamma Allegri che gufata ci hai piantato..
> Ora abbiamo indisponibili
> Maignan
> Calabria
> ...


Tanto abbiamo i tre giocatori di livello per la CL …tooooop!!


----------



## Gamma (22 Settembre 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Problema al polpopaccio per Mike Maignan.
> Il rossonero è stato sostituito durante Francia Austria


Maigna gioia.

Spero non si nulla di importante.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Settembre 2022)

Oh ma qui è sempre un lamento continuo. Ma vivetela bene, siamo in 30 in rosa, non si sa nemmeno cos hanno. Halmaaaaaa


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Che due palle,basta,io mi sono rotto. Ciao ci vediamo l'anno prossimo.



Calma. Resta con noi.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mamma Allegri che gufata ci hai piantato..
> Ora abbiamo indisponibili
> Maignan
> Calabria
> ...



Calabria non ha niente. Tonali per me nemmeno, vedrai che dopo la sosta è recuperato. Origi e Rebic restano un rebus, non c'è data di rientro. Theo è quello realmente out, qualche partita la salta per forza. Maignan attendiamo ed incrociamo le dita, speriamo sia uscito per precauzione.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Problema al polpopaccio per Mike Maignan.
> Il rossonero è stato sostituito durante Francia Austria



.


----------



## Rickrossonero (22 Settembre 2022)

Il portiere che si rompe due volte in un anno capita solo a noi


----------



## R41D3N (22 Settembre 2022)

Da quando quel corvo di Allegri ci ha menzionato sulla questione infortuni, uno alla volta ce li sta facendo secchi tutti. Si facesse i caxxi suoi perdindirindina!!!


----------



## Kayl (22 Settembre 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Il portiere che si rompe due volte in un anno capita solo a noi


la prima volta ce l'hanno rotto cascandogli addosso due volte nello stesso punto. Questo è muscolare.


----------



## marktom87 (22 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Problema al polpopaccio per Mike Maignan. Il
> Portiere ha accusato in pó di dolore ed è stato sostituito durante Francia Austria



.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Problema al polpopaccio per Mike Maignan. Il
> Portiere ha accusato in pó di dolore ed è stato sostituito durante Francia Austria



Mamma Donnarumma ha telefonato a Mamma Lubamba™, ecco il risultato.


----------

